# K1500 help please



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Halfway through a call the motor craps out. 
Completely stuck. Me and two other boys pull it out....ok 5' of roots and wipes. 
Dreel to the rescue-ran the 3 and 4-camera
Like a boss all done. 
My 1500's down though. No forward or reverse
Just a buzzing sound. Motor didn't smell that good. Whatcha think-capacitor or new motor? Help pleeeeease! Thanks


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Check capacitor with your meter, or swap the $3 cap before changing the $300 motor


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Call AJ Coleman, and ask for Kirk

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have time to run up there it's only 45 minutes away. I'll take it apart and head to motion industries. Heck I could walk there. If it's not the cap I'll check other things. Ridgid wants 470 for a single phase 3/4 hp motor.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad ya got the Dreel


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Wasn't the cap-cleaned the start contacts too.
Just won't start without a little push. Start winding maybe I guess. Switch wires were fried on one side-that can't be good. Still hopeful I can get it fixed. Once you push it it runs. But I wonder if there's some thermal overload protection in it that needs replacing too.


----------

